# DESIGN OVERVIEW: Orange by Twisp



## HPBotha (17/10/17)

*The Vaping Journey*

At Twisp we have a very strong product range for ATS and MTL devices, as a first step for clients looking at a viable alternative to smoking the Cue is a prime example. Clients wanting to change airflow, more battery reserve or want larger volume tanks will find the Clearo 2, Ion, Aero X very good MTL devices…. this is the start on the Vaping Journey.

We defined the vaping journey as a method to illustrate the changes in preferances that vapers go through, as a definition it allows us to refine our product offerings into specific classes. As it stood early this year the Vaping Journey stopped at our Vega range of products. 

Introducing the current 2017 product line:

​
*Orange by Twisp*

Our Vega and Vega mini batteries allows us the ability to introduce 510 tank while still working through our Smart Tank system for easy power delivery. With Orange by Twisp our focus is on offering a suite of devices that allows clients to move onto Straight To Lung (STL) vaping. We define STL not as a ‘Clouds, Bro, Clouds’ move, but in actual fact a natural progression from MTL focused flavor delivery, to STL volume flavor production. 

Twisp’s new product range allows our clients to progress their Vaping journey with Twisp. Over the last 9 years we have developed relationships with many manufacturers, but only now have felt comfortable to enter the STL market. Product safety, technology and reliability in manufacturing has improved to a level that we found acceptable to introduce these high power devices. We always want to offer two formulators as options for our clients, pen style and box mods. Developing reliability in pen style devices at the expected power outputs has taken a long time to come to fruition. 

Our Orange by Twisp range consists currently of:


Twisp Nimbus Tank
Twisp Cirrus AIO

We are launching before the end of the year:


Twisp Nimbus AIO
Twisp Cumulus Tank
Twisp Okta MOD

Also falling under the Orange by Twisp range is our new HP flavors - i will share with you the full range of flavors very soon in an up coming post - but trust me the 50ml bottles is not big enough! They are just that lekker!!! The flavors are available at all our kiosks to try out - just look out for the black cubes on the counter - en klap ’n vape with our Vega battery and Nimbus tank in smart mode!!!

​
I am looking forward in sharing these new devices with you! As soon as we have gone to market on the three new devices i will post product details!!

_Those with sharp eyes would have seen a new MTL tank coming soon —— for those MTL flavor chasers, there is going to be a stunning nostalgic tank coming your way!!!
_
I have linked products to the Twisp website as far as i can, for those of you who might want to explore our current products further. All our new generation products will be on Ecigssa under our Twisp sub-forum as time goes by.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Lol, HP Flavours brought to you by @HPBotha !

Well explained HP, thanks

Looking forward to hearing more on the new MTL device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, HP Flavours brought to you by @HPBotha !



Happy accident that lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/10/17)

vaughanmac said:


> Hi @HPBotha !
> 
> Fantastic to see new devices coming out soon. I was actually just about to purchase my third twisp device and was wondering if I should wait for the very interesting looking Okta.
> 
> Do you have more info on when it will be available and perhaps a sneak peek into it's specs?



Good to hear @vaughanmac ! ooooh mnr.....soooooon like in very soon! end of November maybe soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

